# Does age really matter?



## nicolae tira (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I recently (1 year exactly) finished up my formal training at a culinary school in Melbourne, Australia

My mum was also a chef and worked in many Michelin * restaurants all around the world, so I've technically been in a commercial kitchen since I was 12.

I just want to ask the more experienced chefs on here if age really matters when interviewing a chef whether it be a line cook or something more executive even if they have all the skills and qualifications required.

I don't want to sound stuck up but I found Culinary school pretty easy and finished in half the time everyone else finished. Is that something an interviewer would like to hear? Being twenty and Qualified in Australia is pretty difficult, however, am planning to travel int he coming months and find a job overseas. I don't care where I go,

Any advice or suggestions?

Thanks guys


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

It matters to a point Ask yourself this question. If you owned a place and put hundreds of 1000s of $ into it or  everything you had. , would you want or trust a 20 year old to run it ?

I can't say I would.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Experience and mindset are more important to me than age. Age is not necessarily a guarantee nor benchmark of quality. Many times age is simply that, age.


----------



## nicolae tira (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, understand both points of view, thank you 

Doesn't really matter I still cant get a bank loan to start my own restaurant haha


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Ans neither can anyone else . Banks think food service ato big a risk.


----------



## nicolae tira (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know what it's like over in the states, but In Aus 1  in 3 restaurants fail in their first 6 months.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is what I have found  25 years ago they bought a house for lets say 100000  now they sold it for 300000 . A lot of $ in there pocket. One says to the other lets go ino business, somthing easy that you do not have to know anything???? Restaurant Business  ??

  Better off going to Vegas you have a better chance at maling $$$$


----------



## nicolae tira (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahaha, yes very true.

Some people go on cooking shows like masterchef then think they understand a real commercial kitchen.

So frustrating.


----------

